# Did ptsb encourage you to break your fixed rate early?



## Brendan Burgess (10 Feb 2015)

ptsb said that their failure to charge a penalty was due to a systems fault.
The Ombudsman thought that was disingenuous, although to be fair to ptsb, the High Court said that the Ombudsman should not have reached that conclusion without evidence. 

There is a suggestion that, in fact, it was a deliberate attempt to get people to quit their fixed rates, in order to deprive them of their trackers. 

It would be useful to compile this evidence, and maybe submit it to the Central Bank in case that is the basis of their enforcement action. I have no idea whether it is or not. 

Have you direct personal evidence of encouragement from ptsb. 
Please do not post stories which other people told you, try to get them to post the story directly themselves. 
If you have written evidence, such as a note you took at the time, or a letter from ptsb, that would be great.


----------



## Bronte (10 Feb 2015)

Another way to check this out would be for the bank to demonstrate the systems fault.  An IT person on here who worked in a bank would also have a very good idea.

How often do the banks claim 'systems fault' as excuse.  

How likely is it that a bank will let people off penalties, banks are not generous, quite the opposite.

Who discovered the systems fault.

When was it discovered.

Surely there were management meetings about it, where are the minutes.

Where are the minutes from the meetings when the decision was taken to 'encourage' customers to quit their fixed rates.  Where are the banks internal guidelines to staff on how to handle those on fixed rates wishing to switch.

It would be very interesting to also listen back to the phone conversations with the customers.


----------



## ella (10 Feb 2015)

Hi Brendan
It would be great to compile evidence as i have no doubt that PTSB set out to get people to break out of there fixed rate .
How come all the phone calls can not be found ?. When i got a copy of the letter i sent to the bank they stamped it Refusal letter sent ? i never got a Refusal letter so had no idea what i was losing . I have no problem posting this letter and the Banks idea of a refusal letter.   Code of conduct this Bank has none.


----------



## Bronte (10 Feb 2015)

ella said:


> Hi Brendan
> It would be great to compile evidence as i have no doubt that PTSB set out to get people to break out of there fixed rate .
> How come all the phone calls can not be found ?. When i got a copy of the letter i sent to the bank they stamped it Refusal letter sent ? i never got a Refusal letter so had no idea what i was losing . I have no problem posting this letter and the Banks idea of a refusal letter.   Code of conduct this Bank has none.


 
If you do post up the letter on here it would be very helpful but please delete any identifying features.


----------

